# What is you favorite rabbit breed? *Poll*



## woodleighcreek (Oct 6, 2011)

I was just wondering what everyone's favorite rabbit breeds are. Mine are the Jersey Wooly, the Netherland Dwarf, and the Lionhead. If your favorite rabbit is not on this list, please post what it is!


----------



## bluemini (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine is Mini Rex though I also love the lionheads


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 7, 2011)

Chose Netherland Dwarf, Holland Lop, and Mini Rex

You forgot Polish!  We are very fond our Kreacher who is Polish also.  Neat, fiesty little independent pure black little rabbit.   What a piece of work.  He's turned his running into a dancing ordeal.  I've never seen binkies that shoot up straight into the air.  Or sideways, or off a piece of furniture.  But I have to say, he's it the more intelligent one.  He knows what he likes and knows what he dislikes.  And he will definitely let you know.  He was the first to acknowledge his name.  When DH corrects him, he always comes over to DH and looks like "I'm not doing nothing."  Gives you that innocent stare.   I was told Polish Rabbits were independent and intelligent.  They were right.


----------



## lastfling (Oct 7, 2011)

Tans and Netherland Dwarf


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 7, 2011)

I love the rex's hair it feels so cool wish I could find some of them.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 7, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Chose Netherland Dwarf, Holland Lop, and Mini Rex
> 
> You forgot Polish!  We are very fond our Kreacher who is Polish also.  Neat, fiesty little independent pure black little rabbit.   What a piece of work.  He's turned his running into a dancing ordeal.  I've never seen binkies that shoot up straight into the air.  Or sideways, or off a piece of furniture.  But I have to say, he's it the more intelligent one.  He knows what he likes and knows what he dislikes.  And he will definitely let you know.  He was the first to acknowledge his name.  When DH corrects him, he always comes over to DH and looks like "I'm not doing nothing."  Gives you that innocent stare.   I was told Polish Rabbits were independent and intelligent.  They were right.


I always seem to forget polish! :/ I was only allowed to add a certain number, or else I probably would have remembered them. LOL


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Oct 8, 2011)

My vote is for Polish too!  But I voted for Mini Rex, my second favorite.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 8, 2011)

Flemish Giant


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 9, 2011)

I must give a nod to an absolutely great breed, the New Zealand. They're beautiful; functional and have a great personality. I voted for Dwarf Hotot and Lionheads as well. Our Lionheads have great senses of humor and the Dwarf Hotots are like puppies, our doe Cleo even gives kisses on the cheek without biting--she will bite toes however! We tried to select for personality like with our chickens and I couldn't be happier with what we have.

I also admire--but have never had--Netherland Dwarf rabbits. The versatility in colors and patterns is awesome,  little versions of other breeds like the Tan-colored, Chinchilla and Himalayan colors I've seen.

CYG


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 9, 2011)

Where are all the meat breeds in that list?    I'm a fan of the NZ also and like the standard Rex as well for sheer beauty and personality.


----------



## doubled (Oct 9, 2011)

New Zealand & Cali's & NZ/Cali cross.


----------



## annanicole18 (Oct 9, 2011)

Since I just picked two up I vote Silver Fox.   I had a mix and liked her well enough but prefered my dutch buck.   These two who haven't really been handled much are pretty mello so far.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 9, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Where are all the meat breeds in that list?    I'm a fan of the NZ also and like the standard Rex as well for sheer beauty and personality.


I guess that since I tend to stay away from the meet rabbit section, I honestly forgot about them! I saw the prettiest NZ red yesterday, I did not even know they came in that color!


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 9, 2011)

I used to have them...they are lovely!  Some smaller than the NZ whites but still a good, meaty breed.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 10, 2011)

Creme D'Argents (No surprise there!)


----------



## Genipher (Oct 15, 2011)

Not on the list, but my favorites are what we personally own:  Silver Fox.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 15, 2011)

Stewed


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 15, 2011)

I like mine creamed into a gravy over biscuits and mashed potatoes.....


----------



## lee&lyric (Oct 18, 2011)

Flemish Giant


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 22, 2011)

Yah, I love my meat rabbits   Champagne D'Argent is the all time #1 fave, closely followed by Giant Chinchillas.  Can't beat the fur, temperament or versatility on either of them.

A trio of champagne kits just starting to silver....


----------



## Lishyfish (Oct 22, 2011)

I love my Rexes, but then I'm kinda prejudiced since I've never had anything else!


----------



## Tab003 (Oct 24, 2011)

My favorites are: Californians, ND & Mini Satins!!!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 24, 2011)

I love my Cal's!


----------



## SlowMoneyFarm (Nov 6, 2011)

Giant Chinchilla - also love the Rex as I had them for several years. Love the angoras as long as they're someone else's to do the grooming! Not a big fan of lops or little breeds here.


----------



## doubled (Nov 6, 2011)

New Zealands & Cali's.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 6, 2011)

hmmm... it's hard to pick my favorit breed, I have had alot of different kinds of breeds of rabbits and they were all great :/  . I think I would pick either the flemish giant breed or  jersey woolies.


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Nov 6, 2011)

My favorite is the dwarfs, with the Beverens in a close second.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

I love Hollands. {period}. They have the cutest personalities and the sweetest little faces! No matter what anyone says about them being hard to raise, they are still my tops!


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 1, 2011)

Favorite is the Cali. But the cutest little rabbits in the world are Hotots.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Flemish Giant


I would like to second the Flemish Giant!  (Angoras are a VERY close second!)


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 26, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Yah, I love my meat rabbits   Champagne D'Argent is the all time #1 fave, closely followed by Giant Chinchillas.  Can't beat the fur, temperament or versatility on either of them.
> 
> A trio of champagne kits just starting to silver....
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3525_champ_trio.jpg


Holy adorable!!


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Dec 27, 2011)

Silver Fox - calm, loving teddy bears that have the added benefit of being edible-sized.


----------



## Nikki (Dec 27, 2011)

What about the checkered giant and champange d' argent?


----------



## craftymama86 (Dec 27, 2011)

I voted Angora as that is the breed we have and I absolutely LOVE my little bunnies BUT I also got to see some other rabbits when we bought the bunnies and really liked the Lionheads, Netherland Dwarfs, and the Holland Lop they had. I really liked the personality the Lop had, he was pretty cool and laid back, lol. I love my Angora bunnies though, super sweet.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jan 10, 2012)

I chose Fuzzy Lop. I got a new honey bun a couple weeks ago, but I'm unsure what kind of lop she is. I'll try and post a picture. I also like Jersey Woolies, Lionheads, and others.

~Aspen


----------



## farmall23 (Feb 11, 2012)

polish, i like better than ND, also ive found them to be so clean


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Feb 11, 2012)

Top three:

Lionhead
Tan
Polish.

In that order.


----------



## secuono (Feb 11, 2012)

American Chinchilla, Holland Lop, Silver Fox, Lionhead & LionLop!


----------

